# New To PCD



## docedkin (Apr 21, 2009)

My '15 435i ED (10/16) was dropped it off in Amsterdam on 10/29 and it landed in Bunswick on or about 12/1. This is my second ED but my first PCD. The graph on "My BMW" has shown "Final Touches" since 12/2. Experienced PC folks: what is the likely time schedule from here? (My CA, inexperienced with all of this, especially the double delivery, is getting updates from me. . .kind of funny.) Anyway, what is happening at the VPC? How long before it gets to the PC? Will the My BMW graph show the car at the PC where it normally indicates that delivery to my dealer? Will the PC email me a bunch of pick up options, just a couple, or how does that work? From the comments here on the forum, I'm guessing delivery in mid January. Is that about right? Here in NY, plates can not be issued unless the vehicle is first inspected in NY. I think I read that the PC will issue me temporary/30 day SC plates. Yes? When I come to get the car, should I bring proof of insurance or does BMW insure the car during the period of temporary registration?


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

That's a whole bunch of questions, but I can answer just about all of them. First, I have a pork tenderloin on the grill as I type. After dinner I'll hit you up. Until then, others might want to chine in.


----------



## Lionnutz (Jul 24, 2014)

I just went though a ED then PCD and hope u can find some of my experience helpful to u. My CA didn't have a clue with anything either. When ur car has cleared customs it will go to VPC and then once it clears VPC the folks at PCD will email ur CA the earliest available pick up date.

For my vehicle it took about one week from the time the ship arrived at port to get a confirmed PCD redelivery date. I didn't see u mention u have confirmation it has cleared customs. Have u been tracking ur car on the shipping website? If it has cleared customs I would call the BMWNA customer relations line to check on the VPC status. They can tell u if it has been scheduled, In progress or cleared (finished). If it has cleared VPC and u haven't heard from ur CA u can directly email the folks at PCD. Provide them ur production number and u can communicate directly with them. [email protected] PCD will be a blast I had an amazing time with my guest.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

docedkin said:


> My '15 435i ED (10/16) was dropped it off in Amsterdam on 10/29 and it landed in Bunswick on or about 12/1. This is my second ED but my first PCD. The graph on "My BMW" has shown "Final Touches" since 12/2. Experienced PC folks: what is the likely time schedule from here? (My CA, inexperienced with all of this, especially the double delivery, is getting updates from me. . .kind of funny.) Anyway, what is happening at the VPC? How long before it gets to the PC? Will the My BMW graph show the car at the PC where it normally indicates that delivery to my dealer? Will the PC email me a bunch of pick up options, just a couple, or how does that work? From the comments here on the forum, I'm guessing delivery in mid January. Is that about right? Here in NY, plates can not be issued unless the vehicle is first inspected in NY. I think I read that the PC will issue me temporary/30 day SC plates. Yes? When I come to get the car, should I bring proof of insurance or does BMW insure the car during the period of temporary registration?


First off, forget the BMW website. Mine still shows "Final Touches." I would call BMW NA to find out the status of your car once it arrives at the port. They can tell you when it clears customs and when it is released from VPC. You will not hear anything from the Performance Center to schedule a date until it clears VPC and is scheduled for transport to the Performance Center. Then, the PC will contact your dealership and give you a date for PCD. If you can't make that date, tell them, and they will give you other options. Friday's are in much demand. Note: VPC can take anywhere from a few days to a few weeks, depending on what they have to do to the car, fix any damage during transport, etc.

Just to give you some timelines, my car arrived at the port on the 22nd of Nov, cleared customs and VPC on the 25th, and I got an e-mail from my dealership on the 28th that I had a scheduled date for PCD on the 18th of Dec.

Your CA should be sending a 30 day temporary tag to the PC. From there you will get the car tagged and licensed, etc.. I already called my insurance company and issued a certificate of insurance to commence on the day of PCD, when I take redelivery of the car. I'll be taking my proof of insurance to the PC when I pick up the car.

Once I confirmed my date with my CA, I got a detailed e-mail from the PC outlying the entire process, when to report, where to go, what to do, what to wear, yada, yada, yada.

I hope this helps. From what I read, the PC is closed from Christmas Eve and reopens on 5 January.


----------



## docedkin (Apr 21, 2009)

I called BMW Customer Service today. The car arrived at the port on 12/1, has cleared customs and the VPC work has now been completed. It is awaiting carrier pickup for transport to the PC. Guess I'll hear something shortly. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Lionnutz (Jul 24, 2014)

Follow up with ur CA and ask if he received an email from PCD. They might have emailed him already and it could just be sitting in their inbox being ignored.


----------



## docedkin (Apr 21, 2009)

I sent an email to the PC right after I talked to Customer Relations and asked for an update. They got right back to me with this note:

Your vehicle completed the process at the Vehicle Processing Center (VPC) this morning and we are processing your reservation request. Your Client Advisor should receive an email in the next 24-48 hours advising him/her of the first available delivery date and then he/she will contact you with that information. 

Please let us know if we can be of further assistance.

Thanks,

BMW of North America, LLC

Kelli C. Cardoso

Delivery Scheduling and Logistics Coordinator

BMW Performance Center

1155 Highway 101 South

Greer, SC 29651 

Seems the car was just released from VPC this morning. What timing. . .and talk about responsive! I'm a Kool-Aid guy. . .love this company. Wine-O and Lionnutz. . .thanks for the hand holding.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Looks like many questions have been answered. It is a great time. You will love PCD. N4S


----------

